# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  2η έκθεση κορινθιακής λέσχης οικόσιτων πτηνών

## Παναγιωτης 18



----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια στην εκθεση - διαγωνισμο σας Παναγιωτη !!! η ΚΛΕΟΠΑΣ ειναι ενας νεος συλλογος και σας ευχομαι η φετεινη 2η εκθεση να ειναι αρχη  για μια ακομα πιο ομορφη συνεχεια !

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Στην περσυνη 1η εκθεση εγινε μια πολυ καλη προσπαθεια απ τους συντοπιτες μου που την απολαυσα σαν επισκεπτης και ευχομαι και φετος να καταφερουν κατι αντιστοιχο...ανεβασα την αφισα σε περιπτωση που καποιος βρισκεται για σαββατοκυριακο στην περιοχη και τον ενδιαφερει να περασει μια βολτα.

----------


## Cristina

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους συμμετέχουν!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο παιδια καλη επιτυχια να εχετε στο ομορφο Κιατο

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Παναγιώτη που ακριβώς είναι στο Κιάτο σε σχέση με το κεντρικό δρόμο ερχόμενος από Ζευγολάτιο ;
Θα είμαι στο εξοχικό και θα ήθελα να πάω το  Σάββατο απόγευμα η Κυριακή πρωί.

----------


## jk21

https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...6!4d22.7492972

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δημήτρη θα πας και εσύ;

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω Μανωλη αυτη την στιγμη ... Αν με την οικογενεια βρεθουμε ΣΚ ξυλοκαστρο , ναι το εχω στο νου μου . Ειναι μια προσπαθεια ενος νεου συλλογου , που στο τιμονι του (αν δεν κανω λαθος , αλλα σιγουρα η ψυχη του συλλογου αυτος ειναι ) ειναι ενας ανθρωπος που μπορει να μην συμφωνουμε σε διαφορα (ισως και να συμφωνουμε σε καποια αλλα ) που θεωρω ακεραιο χαρακτηρα και που πραγματι αγαπαει το χομπυ και με την απλη παρουσια μου θα ηθελα να τιμησω τη δουλεια αυτων των παιδιων

----------


## jk21

πριν απο λιγο γυρισα απο την εκδηλωση ! μινι φωτορεπορταζ αργοτερα γιατι το καλωδιο του κινητου ειναι απασχολημενο ....

ειχα την ευκαιρια να συναντησω και τρια μελη μας που βραβευτηκαν κιολας  !

ειχα την ευκαιρια επισης να κερδισω και ενα πουλακι στην κληρωση του συλλογου  .Απο το μεγεθος του ειναι σιγουρα razza espanola και μαλλον κοριτσακι . Δεν ξερω ποιος πρεπει να τρεμει , ο Καλαβρος (mitsman ) που απεκτησε ενα ισχυρο αντιπαλο  ::  στα razza  ή οι οσοι υποστηριζουν οτι κατεχουν το original timbrado espanol που πια δεν θα εχουν να φοβουνται μονο το interclassico αλλα και το timbrado espagnol..aaaaa απο την ανοιξη χαχαχαχαχα .Βλεπω να το ζευγαρωνω (αν ειναι θηλυκο ) με τον classico original 92αρη μου  :rollhappy: 

ειχα κυριως την ευκαιρια να παω σε μια εκθεση που ενω ειναι η 2η του συλλογου , εχει συγκεντρωσει πανω σχεδον 350 πουλακια με συμμετοχες και εκτος του συλλογου , κατι που δειχνει οτι εκτροφεις εκτος του συλλογου , εκτιμουν την προσπαθεια αυτη που γινεται και την στηριξαν εμπρακτα ! Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια στα παιδια !

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο ειναι απο κινητο ... οποτε μην περιμενετε και την καλυτερη ποιοτητα 


ενα απο τα πουλακια πρωταγωνιστες της εκθεσης που μου αρεσε ιδιαιτερα το χρωμα του αλλα και το στησιμο του 






ακομα και σε ενα τετοιο πουλι , ο κριτης φροντισε να συμβουλεψει τον εκτροφεα για τη βελτιωση του 



οπως και σε αλλα επισης διακριθεντα 




Δυο απο τα τρια μελη μας (δεν ηξερα οταν βραβευτηκε οτι ηταν μελος μας το τριτο ) 






και το πουλακι που κερδισα







ασχετο ..... και ο ταραξακος που εδωσα χτες στα πουλακια και ειχα βγαλει φωτο αλλα ειχα ξεχασει να εμφανισω  ::

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εγώ την επισκέφτηκα σήμερα, ήταν μικρή μαζεμένη και γενικά πάρα πολύ καλή .
Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές και εύχομαι του χρόνου να είναι μεγαλύτερη και με περισσότερες συμμετοχές .

----------

